# Rescue Volunteering



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am wondering what kind of experience is needed to volunteer for a GSD rescue group? I see that a local GSD rescue is always looking for volunteers and I am thinking of doing this. Some or most of it is "booth" volunteering. Any advice? I have never done any work like this before, just trying to get an idea of what's involved.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It really varies.

If the rescue has a facility (a private shelter), then they'll always need volunteers at the shelter -- cleaning kennels, feeding dogs, walking, socializing, etc. They'll also need volunteers to answer phones, and with some experience, help adopters who stop by to visit.

If the rescue doesn't have a facility and keeps dogs in foster care, the type of volunteer they'll likely need the most is foster homes. No rescue ever seems to have enough of those, and each new foster home means more dogs saved. If you can't foster, then they'll likely need help setting up and manning booths at meet-and-greet events, and possibly handling dogs at those events. They may also have some clerical work. 

Be creative about what you can offer! We recently had a new volunteer offer to transport dogs to vet appointments for foster-families who work and can't take off to get the dogs across town to their vet appointments -- it was a HUGE help.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Go talk to your local rescue. Ask them what they need. Each rescue is different. I've walked dogs, cleaned kennels, done laundry, just sat and read to scared shut down doggies. I've also checked references on applications. What they need can vary greatly and daily.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just call and ask  If there's a job that you can help with I'm sure they'll be very grateful, even if it's just on a 'as needed' basis


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

